# PIKO 0-6-0 NYC loco



## mcappola (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a PIKO 0-6-0 saddleback from a starter kit. It's about 2 years old and has run fine until now. Lately it is running very rough (Skips and jumps as though its not making good contact with the rails). I replaced the shoes which were worn but that hasn't resolved the problem. Any ideas what else it could be? Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the gears, it's not really a strong drivetrain. 

Look for gear mesh, and inspect each gear for broken teeth. 

Greg


----------



## mcappola (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, I was thinking that might be the problem. would that also make the headlamp flicker as well (that's what made me think it might be electrical)?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the wheels to see if they are dirty. If they are dirty clean them. I polish mine with a green Scotch bright pad. Since you have skates, get some alligator clips from RADIO SHACK and attach them to one end of a piece of dual wire, attach the other ends to your power supply. With the engine upside down hook one clip to each skate and slowly increase the power until the wheels start turning. Hold the pad gently against each wheel. While the engine is upside down, touch the clips to each pair of wheels. See if they turn when power is applied. I am assuming that there are power pickups on at least two of the three pair of drive wheels. Check to see if when you do this whether the light flickers or not. These tests might help us give further assistance if it is needed. Chuck Ps, you should also clean your track if you haven't. Your symptoms sound a lot like dirty wheels and/or track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Kadee wheel cleaner is worth buying, the brass bristles do a good job of cleaning gunk, mostly corrosion and thick gunk.

A little cleaning fluid afterwards is good too, or "wash" the bristles (mild solvent and blast with air) every so often.

http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page843.htm










Greg


----------

